# intake prefilter



## pike (17 Oct 2013)

having tried mesh guards and fine sponge to not much use ,I found by chance black coarse prefilter sponges with small hole.@ £2.99 each from just had to trim to fit.
*Discount Leisure Products*

www.*discountleisureproducts*.co.uk/


----------



## John S (17 Oct 2013)

What was wrong with the mesh guards? I'm interested as I'm looking to get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## roadmaster (17 Oct 2013)

I had some foam cartridges for Aquaclear powerhead with( quick filter attachment )for same laying around, and cutting one in half..gave me two prefilter's for intakes.
Is coarse material with small hole in center,about eight inches long sold with quick filter attachment for the aquaclear powerheads.
Doesn't clog as quickly as the filter max prefilter material (was using),and small hole in center stretches snuggly around Ehiem,Rena,intakes.Two different cartridges for the power head = fine material ,white in color,and the black coarse foam.
White fine cartridge is for polishing water,not so good as the foam for it clog's way faster.


----------



## pike (17 Oct 2013)

for me the mesh guards clog far to quick and slows flow. the reason the fine holes soon clog with food/waste also its the biofilm which starts the clogging .I 'm hoping the foam which is coarse will give longer flow before clogging, downside bigger than mesh guard but black colour so easier to hide with plants.the foam should be easy to maintain a quick rinse  in water change water and should help keep filter cleaning less to do .I have recently had a horrid green slime clog  intake pipe so this was my solution after a good clean. cheers jon


----------



## kirk (17 Oct 2013)

Clogging with food?  what are you feeding your  fish baked potatoes   or is it that you inlet is sitting against the bed? I raise ours about an inch. Not the bed the inlet.


----------



## pike (17 Oct 2013)

only takes the odd flake on the mesh a dead leaf no spuds


----------



## wet (20 Oct 2013)

Window screen works surprisingly well.  If the holes are getting clogged you may need more surface area for the input.  But the win with mesh is it's totally easy to clean.  Baggie under the intake, turn off the filter.


----------

